# Show us your painted rear reflector



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Mine I haven't touched, but I've seen a few that have been re-done.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate you!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Now THAT looks totally bad ass!!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Have'nt done anything to the reflector, but I'll show you my rear anyway.  http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=80


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is mine, its not as good as Sean's but i like it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre, are those custom tails? 

Teknokid, your looks good man 

Thanks everyone


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

BETTER than 1clnb14's car (but then again what isnt...)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For the love of all things sacred! GIVE IT A BATH!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

SE Tail lights are next!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my rear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ANY TEAL CARS WITH THIS?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *andre, are those custom tails?
> *


Yes sir. I think my rear end needs a little revision now though....maybe later in the spring.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I photoshopped a teal one for you... well, it's as close as I could get to the teal color, it's too light, but it'll work.

But, I can't upload it to my webspace now to post it, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *Yes sir. I think my rear end needs a little revision now though....maybe later in the spring. *



I knew there was something up with them.
Very unique.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Here, it is... it looks pretty bad really. It may give you an idea, but I just couldn't get the color right.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Sean, are those tails the new thing you did? I saw a post that surfaced with custom tails and you had white ones. If so, the ones in these new pics look 10x better. Look like SE tails.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a better one... well, a little better anyways.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

how the hell do u guys change the color of your cars?!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Changing the whole color of the car is a bit harder, but not by much. There's a nice little guide in the Off topic section... I think it's a sticky, but it works quite well... as long as you don't want to change it to white or black, which is very hard to get.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Sean, are those tails the new thing you did? I saw a post that surfaced with custom tails and you had white ones. If so, the ones in these new pics look 10x better. Look like SE tails. *


It is one of the new things.
I had complete clears until January.
My new SE-L style tails are also re-wired so that the clear lenses are the reverse lights, the outside red lenses are the turns/tails, and the red 4 inch rounds are the brakes/tails.

The custom clear third brake light is now non-functional (I pulled the bulbs), as we are installing a spoiler with an LED brake light in it..


I hope to have my new trunk trim piece in the near future, and it will be a cool change. I will post new pics when I get it all done.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

if you change the center piece let me know.... i will buy the old one off of you if the price is right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

THe guy that made it has first dibs, but if he passes on it, I'll let you know.

Also, it takes quite a bit of fab work to get it to fit right. You have to cut some of the inside of the trunk away.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is he making anymore centerpieces? I know he stopped the 3 piece one. I want that centerpiece.

Y would Scorchn want it back? 1, he has a 200, 2, he could make his own.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I knew there was something up with them.
> Very unique. *


Thanks....thats great coming from you.  But as I said...I need to head in a new direction with them...not sure where yet.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE, I'm not sure what his plans are....

andre, I like seeing things that are not quite the norm. Keep it up!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just talked to scorchN yesterday. So how is the new piece gonna be different?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's under wraps until I get it on the car/ pics taken. 

All I will say is that it is from a 98 Sentra, so the trim piece is not flat, it's contoured.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I'll have to wait.......


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

long live the SE-L imposters!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Hell Yeah!!! I even got the rims & lowering springs / struts at my house, waiting to be put on... I just gotta wait till I go home to do them


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

all i need is the SE skirts and the spoiler and im set  :banana:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well heres mine--currently for sale BTW...












IM a little surprised no one has it clean and shaved like mine...(that doesnt sound right....lol)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh oh,
Now dryboy is going to get a challenge from black altezza call em what you wants...
Well if you convert you can always sell the SE-L's...

Seth

P.S. I'm so used to that dirty pic its funny to see the car from another angle.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I just took that pic this morning  I will not be going with altezzas, I like hte se-l look... I think my rear is pretty clean so I'm gonna stick with it... maybe just repaint the center bar.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *Well heres mine--currently for sale BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I like the Nissan emblem on it or else I would've shaved mine. I shaved the trunk brake light, I think that's enough shaving for me!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Well, I like the Nissan emblem on it or else I would've shaved mine. I shaved the trunk brake light, I think that's enough shaving for me!  *


Theres never enuff shaving.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Theres never enuff shaving..... *



Nice!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is mine


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Well, I like the Nissan emblem on it or else I would've shaved mine. I shaved the trunk brake light, I think that's enough shaving for me!  *


 really? how much did that cost you? I plan to get rid of that ugly 3rd brakelight. any pix?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Pics are in this same thread already... on page 1 I believe. Although I've added SE tails since then, you should get an idea.

for shaving the brake light, and repainting the trunk, it was about $450, but they did a great job and matched the color really well.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

1CLNB14
that cars back lights that looks hott how can u do something like that and can that be done a 200sx but is that your car?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You lost me dude???


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You lost me dude??? *


UMM... i think hes asking u if its possible to put YOUR style rear panel on a 200sx. u know, ur big round brake lights


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not going to fit in that tiny little 200SX panel. They do make smaller red, 2 stage lights that might fit in it though.
I did not fabricate it myself (ScorchN200SX did it) and from what I know, it's a pain in the ass. It also took some pretty major work to get the lights to fit in there. We had to take a plasma cutter to the inside of the trunk.

The white B14 Sentra that I keep posting pics of is my car.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

You know what would be really cool... is to make the center trunk reverse lights red, and make them running rear lights. Then make the SEL turn signals into reverse lights, with the current brake lights functioning as running, brake, and turn signals... sorta like those lexii.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My SE-L tails are re-wired as reverse (clears) and turn/tails (outside rear red lense). The 4 inch rounds are brake/tails...

so in a way, I've already done that....


----------



## Daecon (May 17, 2003)

First post, try not to sound to newbie. Painted reflectors help, but, is it possible just to put the 200sx trunk lid on? Don't have an extra sitting around to measure so wondering if anybody else had mentioned this. 

Daecon


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

no, the XE model sentra has the solid color trunk panel. i found a junkyard with one, and in my case i needed a black one, so the car i got it off was also black. try car-parts.com! hope i helped.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Daecon said:


> *First post, try not to sound to newbie. Painted reflectors help, but, is it possible just to put the 200sx trunk lid on? Don't have an extra sitting around to measure so wondering if anybody else had mentioned this.
> 
> Daecon *


I've thought about that before, but I'm really not quite sure. I don't think it would look too bad with a 200sx trunk, maybe someone crazy out there has done this already?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nope, the 200sx and Sentra trunk lids are apparently different sizes. Someone already found this out.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's an example of my car with that idea that I had (that's already been done)....


----------



## Daecon (May 17, 2003)

cool, yea figured somebody had already tried that but hadn't seen a post for it. Thanks
Daecon


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^
(sound from 3 eyed squeaky aliens from claw machine in toy story 1)
oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey clayk16 



LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you interested in these?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

clays altezzas almost look black in the pic he posted


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

no i recently totaled that car. now I have a 95 ser. just posted the pics for fun


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

that rear looks real nice! too bad u totaled it


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yes it does. im getting the gunmetal altezzas. has anyone fabricated clear reverse lights??? it wouldn't be too hard would it??


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

K, so they aren't painted. any problem with that? =p


----------

